# Am I Crazy?



## LM1990 (Jan 29, 2017)

So I was offered a new job about 3 weeks ago, and had been interviewing for about 2 months. The entire process was really stressful on me because I liked the job I was at and had a lot of guilt about leaving, however the new job offers more money and room for advancement, so I thought it would be the better option in the long run. After I was offered the job, I took a few days to think about it. I was so stressed I called my husband in the middle of the afternoon, and he said we could talk thru things at night. When I came home, my husband said he needed to go help his dad babysit his brother's three kids so his brother could play basketball and his wife could have some alone time (apparently in his family you should be available at 15 minutes notice for non-emergency things). So in a time when I really needed him, he left me.

Fast forward three weeks later, not once has he said congratulations or I'm proud of you. I mentioned that it bothered me today and he didn't speak for about 8 hours, then he gave me a card that had 2 gift cards in it that he had gotten for Christmas and didn't want. We went out to dinner to a place he chose, and then after he asked if I wanted to go meet his friends at a bar. I said I wasn't up for it and I would rather go home but that they were welcome to come over. He texted for 10 minutes while we were still at dinner and then he said they were going to a bar and got mad when I said I would rather just go home. 

I don't want him to do anything fancy. A "Congrats, I am really proud of you and excited for you," would have been enough. Am I expecting too much?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

How long have you been married?

His reactions seem off, yes.

Has he always behaved this way?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Would he, even remotely, be somewhat jaded or perhaps jealous of your success in procuring a job that might, in fact, be higher in stature or in pay than the job that he presently holds?

Some spouses, who thrive on the competitive element, can get downright touchy about who the primary breadwinner is deemed to be within the family setting!*


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I'll assume the poor snowflake is jealous of your success.

It doesn't give him the right to act like a total d*ck. What kind of complete a*sshole gives you two presents HE was given and didn't _want_?

Don't pander to this little drama queen. I'd be letting him know he'd better have an attitude readjustment real quick or he can take his jealous little sourpuss somewhere else.


----------

